# DD Driver brazenly steals the whole order from merchant



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Or someone just walked up to the counter and picked up some random delivery order and walked out?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


Why Bag? Your DD app in your phone is best to prove you are correct driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


And they said there was no such thing as a free lunch....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or someone just walked up to the counter and picked up some random delivery order and walked out?


I showed the lady my app, and says that "she still needs to see the bag," which makes no sense. I still could of unassigned myself and had lunch on them.



Wildgoose said:


> Why Bag? Your DD app in your phone is best to prove you are correct driver.


I imagine the driver was on his last day, and broke. Maybe he had car problems and quitting.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I showed the lady my app, and says that "she still needs to see the bag," which makes no sense. I still could of unassigned myself and had lunch on them.
> 
> 
> I imagine the driver was on his last day, and broke. Maybe he had car problems and quitting.


@crowuber gives no f's and only does delivery when he's hungry, probably was him &#128064;


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> @crowuber gives no f's and only does delivery when he's hungry, probably was him &#128064;


TRUTH


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Hell, anyone that's either worked for or is simply aware of how the food gigs work could just stroll into any number of locations and grab bags off the mobile order racks.

Expect more inconvenience for us when the problem becomes big enough to require something be done.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Or someone just walked up to the counter and picked up some random delivery order and walked out?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Wildgoose said:


> Why Bag? Your DD app in your phone is best to prove you are correct driver.


Most places make the driver show his telephone. I have, however, seen places that do not make the driver show his telephone. They just ask the name, or, in some cases, if there is only one order, they just say "Uber?", "Door-Dash?" or whatever.......


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

In my market you can go into any Chipotle and see at least 1-3 orders on a rack that they never monitor, nor do they ask any pickup person for ID. Personally I don’t eat there but if I did I’d weigh 400 pounds with all the free food. Viva Chicken and Moe’s do something similar but their rack isn’t loaded up usually.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Who needs food stamps?

😉


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am glad i live in a great area . i have about 1000 orders and i was asked to show my phone just twice. On one of those i just told the guy he should eat his own pizza . I canceled the order screw it .
Now that app the restaurants have it will show your name and your PICTURE. what is the problem .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Restaurants have no idea how to deal with this food delivery business. Some restaurant, they put the ordered foods on the shelf where everybody could grab whichever they like. No surprise, they lost foods. They wanted to save one employee who will be taking care of delivery business. It is their faults.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Crap pay = empty bellies


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, totally different out here. Every place I do Skip for asks for the order number, and then they go get the food, if it's ready. All too often it isn't ready yet. Nothing sitting where anyone can grab it though if it is ready.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> In my market you can go into any Chipotle and see at least 1-3 orders on a rack that they never monitor, nor do they ask any pickup person for ID. Personally I don't eat there but if I did I'd weigh 400 pounds with all the free food. Viva Chicken and Moe's do something similar but their rack isn't loaded up usually.


Firehouse Subs is that way too. Plus, most TBs just put the order on the counter, but TB "food's" inedibility makes it theft proof.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Firehouse Subs is that way too. Plus, most TBs just put the order on the counter, but TB "food's" inedibility makes it theft proof.


There is a restaurant right up the street from me, Thai restaurant, there will be some nights where they may have anywhere from 8 to 12 orders lined up on the counter behind the bar, if your vision is good enough and you can read the persons name that they have on the receipt stapled to the bag, you can feed your family for weeks. All you have to do is pretend you are looking down at your phone to read a name. Jackpot. Hell you don't even have to be a driver, just some random thief off the street.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


They need to being criminal charges against these bad drivers if they want this stuff to stop.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They need to being criminal charges against these bad drivers if they want this stuff to stop.


Possession is 9/10th the law!!!


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They need to being criminal charges against these bad drivers if they want this stuff to stop.


lolololololol.... come and get me!!!


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I've had that a few times. I reply with, no thanks, I'll just cancel the delivery.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

You could still steal the food even if you have a bag


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I was asked to sign a receipt. I told the girl I’d sign it once I got the food. She said sign it and I left.

I don’t have a problem signing it but given the fact I’m signing for it, I’d like to verify everything is in there. Way too many times do restaurants...all types forget items. Just today I went to an asian one that only had 3 items and guess what, they forgot one when I checked.

I get it...theft seems to be a big issue.... I think especially with DoorDash. But missing stuff is also YUUUUGE from what I can tell. Moe’s was gypping me a cookie...2 items and they couldn’t get that right. So, I feel like 5 items will start being my limit for most pickups. This way, it’s easier for me to verify. Unless it’s a place like McDonald’s or chic fil a were they seal the bags. So, if something is missing, it’s on them and theoretically shouldn’t customers shouldn’t take it out one me.

On that note, I could swear I overheard a customer say the GrubHub person is supposed to check the order. How the heck are we gonna check your order if about 50% of restaurants seal their bags...


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


It should be the restaurants responsibility to check the drivers app and to store the food in a place not so easily accessible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was asked to come back in with a my bag and prove I was making a delivery, because thy got ripped off before from another driver. Apparantly, the driver took the order, then unassigned himself from the delivery, then went to lunch.


Next time im hungry
Im walking into a a resturaunt with a bag !


----------

